

Sun Strategy Spinner  - jyothi
http://media.arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.media/sunstrategy.gif

======
jyothi
This old depiction by ars technica (2006 post) is doing rounds on many forums
last couple of days.

Someone wrote: Sun's strategy for running the business -

Step 1: Spin Wheel

Step 2: Determine Strategy

Step 3: Post on Blog, Declare Victory

